# pier rats



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

depending on the weather and if we fish tomorrow or not I was thinking about riding out there to the pier. Who's gonna be fishing and when? I'd like to see some familiar faces.



JoeZ....If you're gonna be out there let me know. I'll bring an old blank....you know what i'm talking about :shedevil


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll be there after school about 130


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We'll if you're going I might just make it. Doubt it but maybe late afternoon.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I get off at noon saturday and want to ride down to the pier BAD after taking a look at a few spots around the upper bay (top of scenic down past langley) this evening cause its close to my house. Bay is a mess. I walked the pier last sunday and it was a mess too, soup. how does it look now?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

walked on the skyscraper today . water's still muddy but improving .

looks like the wind might be in your favor - good luck !


----------

